# Anyone see the article in In-fisherman??



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I got the new In-fisherman mag yesterday and thought I would let you guys know there is a small article in it about carp and bowfishing for them. It was written by a guy from CAG. I though some people might be interested so I just wanted to let you know to look for it. Very small article, but it was against bowfishing in a way, so I knew some people would like that!


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

A few years back I came upon a couple dudes that were slaughtering them left and right. It was a secret honey hole that had a couple dozen. I would spend many days trying to catch the biggest..........then they were gone. And on the bank were many close to 7-10 lb range. One nice size I would say close to 15 lb atleast. left dead and dying. it's not fishing it's hunting. And it is a selfish act now that the carp has gain such popularity. Catch and release not kill and useless suffering........not to mention the gagging odor left behind.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I hear what you are saying! I am guilty in the past of leaving carp lay to die. I don't bow hunt, but would sometimes leave them on the bank because of the seeming over pop of them. I also have use them for cut bait for cats with a bit of success. This article though seemed to not defend bowhunting, or fishing, but to say that even though some of these people think they are getting rid of these fish, they are actually helping the quality of fishing for carp. kind of sounds weird, yet makes some sense!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

TODAY I TOO A WALK WITH SOME BOY SCOUTS TO MILL CREAK. ON THE WAY WE SPOTED 100-200 CARP TURNING LEAVES LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO EAT. WE STOPPED AND FED THEM AND GOT SOME PICS. THE TIME WE SPENT I STARTED TO THINK ABOUT SOME OF THE CARP IVE CAUGHT. SOME IN W. BRANCH ARE OVER 3 FT. ID RELEASE THE FISH UNHARMED BECAUSE I KNOW NOW HOW MUCH THEY ARE NEEDED! IM STARTING TO THINK THEY EAT THE CLAMS WHEN THE LAKES ARE SHORT OF WEEDS!? ANY HELP?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bow hunting..not bowfishing to me...very sore subject, i dont agree with usless killing of anything.
Yep im a hardcore catfish angler at heart and have used MANY species live or fresh cut to catch cats, BUT i used the bait for something, not throwing it on the bank to rot for the heck of it. All the bait i didnt use got turned loose and i only took what i could use.

I hope in the near future that we can get the regs changed and do away with the bowhunting for fish, ban the use of gigs for all our waters...and lets not even talk about the "clubbing" thats also legal means to take carp.....makes me sick!

Jig, YES carp mostly eat Crayfish, snails, aquatic insects worms of all kinds and yes small clams..almost any living organizim is probably on the list of natural foods..including fish(high in protein(sp?).

My grandfather was known for throwing carp on the bank and my dad said he would raise all kinds of heck while fighting a carp(as he could tell by the fight is was not a Flathead catfish..thier main target)...my dad would end up slide'in the fish back in the water when my grandfather was'nt looking. They mostly used crayfish and clobs of nightcrawlers to catch cats..which we all know will catch loads of carp too.
My dads PB carp caught while catfishing of course was 43 lbs(weighed on bathroom scales) and he said my grandfather caught one that was atleast 50+ lbs., my dad said it was close to 10 lbs. bigger than his fish....of course my grandfather wouldnt admit to this catch because it was a "trash" fish...geez!
My grandfather was an excellent catman and knew his game very well and caught loads of big cats....he past away when i was just reaching my 20's and i could convince him to accept carp as a FUN big fish of our waters, his mind set was stuck in many many years of hearing how bad carp were for ALL native species and the practice was to throw any you catch on the bank to die....man if he could only see me now...lol
My dad on the other hand has always been an avid angler and taught me to respect fish...i have past this on to my 2 boys that are very avid stream smallmouth bass anglers, even at ages 8 & 10.
I thank my dad for showing me the way, but i still cant get past the "gar" thing, man i hate those fish with a passion...lol(must a % of my grandfathers blood flowing in me..lol)

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Have Been Up To Pymy To Feed The Carp And Ducks Just Like Thousands Or Other Kids And They Seem Over Populated In Shallow Weed Infested Lakes That Have A Good Silt Content. I Dont Know If The Dnr Traps Carp But They Do Stock Some Lakes. You Dont See Big Schools Of Carp By The Thousands At Berlin And West Branch Although They Have Their Share,pymy,gilford,evens,pine Ect. All Have An Over Population Of Them.
I Know Some Guys That Practice On Them For Bow But This Lake Has Thousands. Doesnt Bother Me But The Dnr Should Have Regs On When And Where. As For The Gar Thing I Have Hurded Of Gar In West Branch That They Used To Gig For. I Dont Know If This Holds Water But I Have Caught A Few South Bass Fishing. Ugly Suckers!


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

I appreciate an article like this now and then. I in no way like arguments on this subject. To many, old ways are hard to change. It's great to see and count the converts. I'm not a convert. I guess I was always a carper. As a kid, I felt sorry to see someone pitch them on the bank. It's just the biology stuff running through my veins. A carp is a fish. SOo to me all creature's are cool. But in reality many lakes could use a Responsible culling. The DNR should get involved. Why couldn't the biggun's be recycled, maybe nutur them, tag and put back in the lake to be protected fish (size counts here), being that this fish must immediately be returned. And maybe leave a couple to pass on their "giant genes". Way cool, I think. Also this article keeps it in mind to bowhunters who stalk carp, that there is another guy who gets his rush catching, fighting a great battle, hopefully pic's for bragging and finally the release back to fight again. Everyone knows the carp is no dummy......he won't be as easy next time ......key word> responsible culling


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't see why bowfishermen go for large fish anyway. I would think that hitting a smaller target would be more of a sport. I could see if they wanted to hit carp under 5-10, but that is not that case. There should be a law against leaving any fish on the bank dead, it's gross and worse than trash on the bank(at least I can pick that up). That's all I have to say and I won't respond to any flaming by bowfishermen


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I see what you are saying TimJC.....If they are just target practicing, smaller would make sense. 



I am not arguing the point either way, but I am sure not all bowfisherman are the same. If anyone points them out, they are not different than someone who sets hundreds of trotlines for cats or they guy who pays to go to a ranch to hunt for a "trophy" buck that was raised on a little piece of land being fed in certain spots over and over again until it was conditioned to go to that spot. Now stand here and in 5 minutes there will be a 14 point buck walk in front of you. you know that kind of thing. I don't agree or disagree with the bowhunting or fishing, I just thought it was a pretty good article. I though others may have enjoyed it too!


----------

